# Anybody know what this is?



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

For more like this...and this site is a hoot...go to http://home.att.net/~Berliner-Ultrasonics/bwrkapg2.html


Too wide at 1000 pixels reduced to approx 800 pixels wide , by Peter Bunce moderator


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

A small red cross in the top left corner of a blank sheet??


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

..that miraculously fixed itself the instant I made the previous post.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So which one you going to build Mike? Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its nothing real..its photoshopped.. 
lots of things on that site are photoshopped.. 

here is the original photo: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRR_S2 

its the PRR S2 Turbine.. 

Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

OT: A place where NOTHING is real: http://www.improbable.me


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The ultimate photoshop "show off your work" site: 

http://www.worth1000.com/galleries 

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I may be wrong about this, but I believe the Pennsylvania Railroad actually built this beast. It's a "steam turbine" steam engine. I have the model of this engine by Lionel Trains that belonged to my grandfather, circa 1946 or so. All I know for sure is that this model weighs about 15 pounds!


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a 6-6-6-6

I like the steam chests.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The answer is: 

an exercise in photoshop. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Something that can only run on STRAIGHT (tangent) track?!! Even PRR's 6-4-4-6 was restricted to Lines West! 

David Meashey


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The real thing - the single S2 Turbine, c/n 70900 - was a 6-8-6...........great at high speed, but near broke the bank at low speed... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

SOMEONE HAS WAY TOO MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS!! 

And some IDIOT who knows little or nothing about locomotives, some time in the future, will cite these images as "proof" that these locomotives really existed. Pure BS should have to have a mandatory label. 

JJS


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This did happen a while ago, I forgot the thread, but a person was insistent the locomotives he "saw" were real. 

It's in fun, and the photoshopping poor enough that it's pretty clear. One picture has the rear drivers on the wrong rail. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

People People 

The site plainly states: 

This page sponsored jointly (lots of 'em) by the 
National Railway Hysterical Society 
and the 
National Muddle Railroad Association. 

(Lighten up - they're spoofs!) 

It's quite funny how some people on this site let things get their panties twisted so easily. 

Randy


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 06 Mar 2010 09:47 AM 
People People 

The site plainly states: 

This page sponsored jointly (lots of 'em) by the 
National Railway Hysterical Society 
and the 
National Muddle Railroad Association. 

(Lighten up - they're spoofs!) 

It's quite funny how some people on this site let things get their panties twisted so easily. 

Randy 



Yep, they are just spoofs... not all that unlike literature "fiction"... "Sherlock Holmes", "Atlantis", "Harry Potter", "A Mid-summer's Night's Dream", "Star Trek", etc., etc. etc. (I could add a lot of other things too, like political advertisements, social doctrines, news reporting, etc., etc., etc. but that might step on more toes than my primary list will.)

But for some dumb reason, we humanoids, although we sometimes tend to recognize "fiction" in writing, when presented with a photo, the visual cortex takes over and we believe it is true. 

There have been movements afoot the past wherein magazine and newspaper editors tried to get photos tagged as "re-touched". But the big problem was how to guarantee the "re-toucher" made that tag.

Of course, there are also physical objects that people have assembled to represent fictional things... have you ever seen a "marriage" between the antlers of a small deer with the head of a Jack-rabbet to produce the "Jack-a-lope"??? There are those the believe these taxidermoligical fictions are real animals.

People make money off of "fictions" of all sorts and sometimes that is "just not right"... and sometimes it takes many years of research and dollars to expose the fiction.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 06 Mar 2010 11:06 AM 

....But for some dumb reason, we humanoids, although we sometimes tend to recognize "fiction" in writing, when presented with a photo, the visual cortex takes over and we believe it is true. 

There have been movements afoot the past wherein magazine and newspaper editors tried to get photos tagged as "re-touched". But the big problem was how to guarantee the "re-toucher" made that tag.

Of course, there are also physical objects that people have assembled to represent fictional things... have you ever seen a "marriage" between the antlers of a small deer with the head of a Jack-rabbet to produce the "Jack-a-lope"??? There are those the believe these taxidermoligical fictions are real animals.

People make money off of "fictions" of all sorts and sometimes that is "just not right"... and sometimes it takes many years of research and dollars to expose the fiction.


Ain't that the truth...and as for photos in magazines and newspapers...well, if they're of a "star" (and I use that term very lightly these days)...there's a 100% probability that they've been touched up. People believe photos...dumb.

But...I posted this so that folks could dream a bit about "what coulda been"...and then thought about it and said "nope, that couldn't have been".


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

"There's a sucker born every minute"
David Hannum, Syracuse, N.Y.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Look for "Fontaine's Folly" and "Holman's Absurdity"... see: http://www.catskillarchive.com/rrextra/odcuri.Html


----------

